
The Book of Plex, Volume III: Plex Cloud - electriclove
https://www.plex.tv/blog/book-plex-volume-3-plex-cloud/
======
symlinkk
this is going to bomb. most Plex users pirate their content and aren't going
to be too keen on uploading it all to Amazon's servers. I love Plex and use it
daily but this wasn't a well thought out idea.

